# we supply Tapioca for pearl milk tea and coffee



## sharoncfl (Dec 23, 2010)

we supply Taiwan manufactured Tapioca for pearl milk tea
pls contact me for more details tks.

Best Regards 
BAO FENG PRODUCTS CO.


----------

